# MAC, NYX, and Coastal Scents HAUL



## ThePerfectScore (May 13, 2009)

M·A·C Select Sheer Pressed Powder in NC 45
M·A·C Select Moisturecover concealer in NC 45
M·A·C Powder Blush in Frankly Scarlet

NYX Sale - Item 4 15 Diamond Sparkle Lipglosses and 15 Single Eyeshadows
But one shadow broke with shipping ... the color Skin... but no big deal, I got the item for the glosses

Coastal Scents 88 shimmer palette


----------



## TISH1124 (May 13, 2009)

Wow thats a haul!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 14, 2009)

WOW! That's awesome! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## orkira (May 14, 2009)

Congrats on a great haul.


----------



## lushious_lips (May 14, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## hawaii02 (May 14, 2009)

A great haul!


----------



## swirledpeacat (May 14, 2009)

What a awesome collection of products!


----------



## n_c (May 14, 2009)

Awesome haul, enjoy!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (May 15, 2009)

Beautiful haul of color!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Enjoy your new goodies!!


----------



## TheBlueberry (May 15, 2009)

Wow, awesome!


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (May 21, 2009)

What a great and colorful haul.Enjoy your haul!


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 1, 2009)

Those NYX lippies look great! Enjoy


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## fintia (Jun 4, 2009)

whoa enjoy!


----------



## plimic (Jun 18, 2009)

Great Haul!!


----------

